# Folks, we need to talk about PAX ratings



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I give almost every PAX a 5. Why not? We're usually multi-tasking, driving etc., and it's a hassle to enter anything less. We drivers must proactively _choose _to tap extra, just to give 'em a 4 or less.

How often do you do that? 1 out of 10? 1 out of 100? Never?

Therefore.... when a PAX is under a 5.0, it means at least one driver has made the effort to downgrade their rating. 

4.9, ok. Some driver maybe had a bad day.

4.8, now, we're getting into sketchy territory. What did they do to cause driver(s) to make the effort to downgrade?

4.7 and below: bad, bad, bad, bad PAX. Nothing good can come of this pickup.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I use a scale of 1 or 5 and you got to earn that 1 . When I get to that point , I will end the trip on the spot and be on the phone with support before their next driver arrives . I'm sending a message to every other driver who gets a request from that pax from now on . When you take into consideration how many false accusations are made by pax I feel it's only fair .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Simple math:
5 stars for cash-tip-in-hand. 
1 star everybody else.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> and it's a hassle to enter anything less.


LOL. One extra tap is a "hassle"?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. One extra tap is a "hassle"?


A proverbial hassle, yes, because it deviates from the simple default.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Simple math:
> 5 stars for cash-tip-in-hand.
> 1 star everybody else.


I'll modify it, cash tip is 5 stars, everything else is 3 stars, asking for anything or a stop off is 1 star


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I give almost every PAX a 5. Why not? We're usually multi-tasking, driving etc., and it's a hassle to enter anything less. We drivers must proactively _choose _to tap extra, just to give 'em a 4 or less.
> 
> How often do you do that? 1 out of 10? 1 out of 100? Never?
> 
> ...


I propose that ALL drivers give the pax no higher rating than 4.0. If everyone did that the pax rating will decline and this may cause an increase in wait time. Once the rating gets down to 4.6 every driver will need to "suggest" to the pax that their increased wait time was caused by a low rating; however, the good news is this can be rectified by a cash tip. If everyone did this, driver's earnings can increase and the pax will also get quicker service.

I cannot understand why drivers just default to 5.0 stars on Uber. Its not fair, because, drivers need time to think about the trip before giving the rating. So, the rating for pax should allow 24 hours delay, so drivers have time to reflect (Exactly, how it is on Lyft. This is the 1 area Lyft has surpassed Uber).


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I propose that ALL drivers give the pax no higher rating than 4.0. If everyone did that the pax rating will decline and this may cause an increase in wait time. Once the rating gets down to 4.6 every driver will need to "suggest" to the pax that their increased wait time was caused by a low rating; however, the good news is this can be rectified by a cash tip. If everyone did this, driver's earnings can increase and the pax will also get quicker service.
> 
> I cannot understand why drivers just default to 5.0 stars on Uber. Its not fair, because, drivers need time to think about the trip before giving the rating. So, the rating for pax should allow 24 hours delay, so drivers have time to reflect (Exactly, how it is on Lyft. This is the 1 area Lyft has surpassed Uber).


Uber will NEVER do this because then, our ratings would be influenced by tips. We must make a snap decision (as with whether to accept a pickup) and there's no do-over.

REMEMBER: customer comes first. They want 'em to keep generating the money.
Drivers? We're replaceable. Low-skilled sub-minimum wage earners, low man on society's totem pole. Spit in our face and we say, in unison, "thank you, may I have another?"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Your rating is immediate. Passengers can rate whenever and also change it later so if they have a bad rating come across their app they can change yours to reflect the same rating that you gave them.

Another scheme to make sure their Cash Cow also known as the passenger gets the best rating at all possible time regardless.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Your rating is immediate. Passengers can rate whenever and also change it later so if they have a bad rating come across their app they can change yours to reflect the same rating that you gave them.
> 
> Another scheme to make sure their Cash Cow also known as the passenger gets the best rating at all possible time regardless.


Its not immediate. I also thought that was the case. Apparently, there is a 1 week delay.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My hard cutoff when I started was 4.60 and up.........a year ago I bumped it to 4.70 and up..........

Think about this.

How many one stars does it take to reduce your driver rating by 0.01.......? IMHO it is one star per each .01 based on my accumulation thereof.

So, a 4.70 pax rating can potentially have been caused by 30 one stars, but usually has all the others in there as well.

Think about that. Of course, some driver's are down rating for things that won`t matter to you or me, but, I usually give out 5 stars 90% of the time.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> A proverbial hassle, yes, because it deviates from the simple default.


Aren't most ratings a 5?
If the default was say, 3, wouldn't it be a bigger hassle to have to change most of the rides to a 5?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its not immediate. I also thought that was the case. Apparently, there is a 1 week delay.


What do you mean.... Delay? Drivers have to rate to close the ride so to speak. Riders can rate whenever


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

anybody who passes up a ping that meets every other need, but rating, is a fool.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1 star everybody else.


....that must be a Lyft thing only. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> What do you mean.... Delay? Drivers have to rate to close the ride so to speak. Riders can rate whenever


Delay in the update of the pax's rating. Rating does not change immediately after you rate.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

So you're saying if Little Miss rottencrotch gets a one-star because of cleanliness it's s delayed on the passengers app and not immediately?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> it's s delayed on the passengers app and not immediately?


news flash most pax don't even KNOW they have a rating. Not too long ago even finding your pax rating on the app was hidden and a mystery. 

They really have no idea and igaf anyway.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's a quandry for you people who are ratings screeners. 

The Surge is higher than the rating:










Do you take it? Why or why not?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I wouldn't even see it and wouldn't care. Not part of the decision matrix. I know no other driver in my market and I certainly wouldn't trust their ratings to determine what _I_ do. 

To be honest I only really started even looking after reading this forum. Sometimes the rating makes no sense, and a few times I know exactly why the rating was low'ish'........


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

New2This said:


> Here's a quandry for you people who are ratings screeners.
> 
> The Surge is higher than the rating:
> 
> ...


1. i assume this is a night call. i dont work at night.
2.she has a poor rating.
3. you are picking up an intoxicated rider (most likely) im pretty sure people at brewery's are drunk.
4. I would also consider the area of town it's in.
5. since i dont drive at night and avoid drunk idiots all costs I would probably pass.

what was the duration and direction of the ride. these are all things i consider.

customers like this can get you fired


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

4.6 is cutoff. No matter how much it costs


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> 1. i assume this is a night call. i dont work at night.
> 2.she has a poor rating.
> 3. you are picking up an intoxicated rider (most likely) im pretty sure people at brewery's are drunk.
> 4. I would also consider the area of town it's in.
> ...


Night for sure.

I'm assuming it was a guy. Suburbia. 

He cancelled before I got there.

Since my Cancellation Rate is usually triple my Acceptance Rate I don't get trip info. 🤷‍♂️

I have a 4.95 rating doing a lot of drunk schlepping. Never been suspended because of false (or true) allegations. 

If I've had a rider I felt might be a problem, I do a preemptive call savaging them to Rohit. I don't go full nuclear saying they called me racist/homophobic epithets while making fun of my service dog and speech impediment. 

I do call in and say there was something off. It doesn't get them flagged but I get in first. From what I've read the first person to make a claim gets taken more seriously. 

At 5.0X I will pick up Hillary and Trump together and commiserate about those goddamn Russians.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Uber 1-4-5
5) cash tip of $5 or more
4) profitable ride with no cash tip
1) unprofitable ride with no reason to believe pax doesn’t profitable rides


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have a system.

Keep me waiting to the two minute mark; deduct one star.
Keep me waiting to 3:30; deduct another star.
Sending me a "be right there" or similar text; deduct a minimum of two stars.
Pulling on my door at 4:30 or later; automatic one star.
Not being aware of your surroundings and keeping me waiting while I block the street; deduct a minimum of two stars. Deduct two more if kept waiting beyond thirty seconds.
Too many grocery bags and ZERO tip; deduct at least one star.


Not being where you dropped the stick; deduct one star.
Calling me and telling me to drive to where you really are; automatic one star.
Keeping me waiting the first two minutes while you walk from where you are to where you dropped the stick; deduct one star.
Keeping me waiting more than two minutes while you walk from where you are to where you dropped the stick; deduct one more star.

Foul smelling or generally pungent carryout; deduct one star.
Pungent passenger; automatic one star.

Star deductions are cumulative. If you accumulate a three star deduction, generally an additional star is deducted to get you to one. Two stars are awarded only for EXTRAORDINARY violations. Two stars is a coveted rating. It is with no small amount of pride that I acknowledge having THREE two star ratings; one on Uber Taxi, two on UberX. Three two star ratings is indeed, rarified air for a driver.

Automatic ratings:

Outrageous demand: one star and demand declined.
Adding a stop after boarding: balk, one star, policy explained (every one and everything gets out at stop),. left at stop.
Discovery passenger was a sneak eater after disembarkation; one star, attempt to secure clean-up charge.
Fake service animal; one star.
Being a haughty [vulgar word of Anglo-Saxon origin for a uniquely female body part]: one star
Being a snooty [rectal aperture]: one star.
Considering me a person of no consequence: one star.
Asking me to drop you in front of the address when across the street is easier; one star (exceptions made for elderly and handicapped)
Third party ride: one star.
Asking to smoke reefer: one star.
Asking to drink alcohol; one star.
Asking to eat; one star.
Tipping the doorman at a hotel for loading your suitcases but giving me ZERO tip for unloading: one star.
I do not like your Lyft destination: "prophylactic three stars" to make sure that I never see you again.
I do not like your Uber destination; one star.
Foiling a shuffle: one star.

A tip of one dollar or better will cover _most_ of the above sins and increase your rating to five. Outrageous demands may require a sizable cash tip, in advance, to improve the rating. If no cash up front is offered, automatic one star just for asking. Keeping me waiting will require at least three dollars. Permitting eating requires ten dollars, minimum, up front, cash. No up front cash tip; automatic one star just for asking. Smoking requires twenty dollars up front cash (someone once actually handed me a twenty. I took it, let him smoke but had him put down the windows. I gave him his five). No star deduction for tobacco request; automatic one star for reefer. There is no amount of money that will get me to allow consumption of alcohol or smoking of reefer or any illegal substance.

I would like to award the prophylactic three stars to Lyft users who have a foldable wheelchair, genuine service animal or who are slow due to affliction or age so that I will not see them, again. This is cold, admittedly, but on Lyft's/Uber's garbage rates, I do not have time to deal with them. Karma, however, will not permit me to downrate these people. As we all know, Karma is a [canine female], will bite you in the [donkey] and will bite hard.

4,7 is my usual cutoff, but that is more a guideline than a rule.





New2This said:


> Here's a quandry for you people who are ratings screeners. The Surge is higher than the rating: Do you take it? Why or why not?


As it is about 2200, I am guessing that they are not drunk. How far are you from the job?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As it is about 2200, I am guessing that they are not drunk. How far are you from the job?


It was 6-8 minutes away.

********** cancelled 2 minutes after I accepted. Evidently my not doing 90 down 28 to fetch his millennial snowflake (stereotyping based on Gage) ass was too much of a waittime for the microwave mentality.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> Night for sure.
> 
> I'm assuming it was a guy. Suburbia.
> 
> ...


At >4X I'm taking 4.2* rated pax.

Money trumps ratings.

But at 1.5X?

Nahhh, the next available ant can do the 4.2* ping. Not me.

I take the higher surge payout as my "hazard pay" for taking low rated pax.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> It was 6-8 minutes away.


In answer to your question, then, I would have done as did you: accept.

He is, of course, a [rectal aperture] for cancelling on you.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I wouldn't even see it and wouldn't care. Not part of the decision matrix. I know no other driver in my market and I certainly wouldn't trust their ratings to determine what _I_ do.
> 
> To be honest I only really started even looking after reading this forum. Sometimes the rating makes no sense, and a few times I know exactly why the rating was low'ish'........


We educate you. You're welcome.
Your depth of misunderstanding continually astounds me.
How strange that you never knew about PAX ratings; they are a highly effective indicator that allows us to screen out the bad.

Indeed, the thrust of this thread is that we should never accept a PAX with a low rating... I'd peg the absolute minimum as 4.8

That is, unless you're desperate and willing to take the gamble, but you're taking a rider with obvious problems. Then, don't whine to the rest of us.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> don't whine to the rest of us.


Despite my numerous, frequent and repeated disagreements with @SHalester , I must concede that it is not often that he posts a complaint about a passenger, if, indeed, he ever has. If ever he has posted one, I do not remember it. He is, if nothing else, consistent.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Simple math:
> 5 stars for cash-tip-in-hand.
> 1 star everybody else.


Sure, everyone will be sporting a lofty .55


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Despite my numerous, frequent and repeated disagreements with @SHalester , I must concede that it is not often that he posts a complaint about a passenger, if, indeed, he ever has. If ever he has posted one, I do not remember it. He is, if nothing else, consistent.


SHalester (male or female? Not sure which) 

But you are correct: he/she is certainly consistent.

Of all the posters here, SHalester is the quickest to jump to Uber corporate's defense on the issue _du jour_. At one time, I actually thought he/she was a corporate plant, but then I realized Uber ain't that sophisticated. I would change "plant" to "shill".


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why put so much effort into pax rating? It's not like it's really going to impact them. I would give a 1 or a 5. If there was any problem or issue with the pax during the ride, it's a 1-star, however a pita pax could redeem their behavior with a decent tip, but I would not put a lot of thought into it. I use the same rating system for drivers when I am a pax.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Why put so much effort into pax rating? It's not like it's really going to impact them.


It would if we drivers were more intelligent about it.

We need to filter out bad PAX, those under 4.8... Decline those rides; make 'em wait, or force them to call a friend (or taxi), like the good-old-days...

At the minimum, drivers won't have to deal with as many crappy PAX.
At the maximum, PAX will start to realize ratings do matter, so they better get their act together.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

That would be the expected outcome. But then there are people that don't care about passenger ratings. You know, like the rideshare providers, and the ants driving rentals.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I give everyone 5 stars unless you are a complete and utter dickwad. I don't downrate for inconvenience. I also don't trust other drivers ratings because many drivers downrate over tip/no tip. I'm accepting the ride knowing that only 10% of the people in my market tip. Also many drivers downrate for waiting (within the 5 minutes). I personally think that is the allotted time, so again, others downrating pax for two things that I find to be just part of the biz. So to me, the rating is useless. I DO use the rating to determine if I want to really look over my pax before deciding to pick up or not. If you're 4.8 or lower I'm rolling by you scoping you out and then deciding if I'm picking you up. 

All that being said, at > 5 minutes, I'm gone. I don't wait more than that. But I still don't downrate them, I just cancel.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> So you're saying if Little Miss rottencrotch gets a one-star because of cleanliness it's s delayed on the passengers app and not immediately?


Yes. I don't know if it's a week, but for sure it's not immediate.
I 3 starred a rider with a 5 rating, that I picked up one afternoon.
I happen to get them again about 5 hrs later, and the ping came in reading 5 stars.
It was after I accepted the ride and saw the name and specific location that I knew it was them. I realized my 3 star didn't take effect. I then cancelled immediately.

I also reported to Uber that the riders were rude and not to pair with them, after I gave them 3 stars.
So that is not immediate either.



HonkyTonk said:


> We need to filter out bad PAX, those under 4.8... Decline those rides;


Sounds like you need the filter that's available in my market.
















If this feature was nationwide and rider knew about it, that might help with rider behavior. 

I don't use it though, since I don't screen by rating.
As I've said before, my top 5 worst rides, including an assault, were from riders with 4.9+ rating.

The feature did come in handy though, when I cancelled a 4.63 rider for not showing up after 5 min.
Instead of going offline to avoid the ping again, or waste time letting the ping time out, I was able to filter ride requests for 4.7 or above to block them out.
Then after awhile I turned the filter off again.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> if, indeed, he ever has. If ever he has posted one,


ah, I'm sweet on YOU too; for tone, balance and accuracy.

Also for TBA: I've essentially only had 2 pax I've posted about here that I was eyeballing the ETA. The happy chatter who has just had a smoke, sat in the middle seat, and kept bouncing into my space with their head (and breath). Still gave her 5 as she kinda needed it to help her ave.


The 2nd pax I've posted here more than once was the 'I'm late can you drive faster' type. Then she had the nerve to question the direction when I came to an intersection that has a LONG arsed light and I when with the green light since, you know, she whined about being late. She gave me my first '4', which kinda surprised me I was hoping for a '2'. Being the nice guy I am still gave her a 5.

So far that is the grand total of pax I've had any lasting issue with. Sorry?¿ It's the shift I work and the market. I'm blessed. 👼


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> We educate you. You're welcome.
> Your depth of misunderstanding continually astounds me.


I see you still don't really pay attn when you are reading. Why on earth would I trust other drivers when a tiny sliver of them are just like you?  Why would I bother going with their inability to manage their rides or the pax?

Your level of being confused (still) is epic. I'd thought by now you would be fully trained. 

There is still hope. We are here to help you.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Any job that makes less than like 9 dollars for me is an automatic 1 star like 95% of the time. Low pax ratings is one of the only things we can do as drivers to make some surge opportunities. I'm from a smaller market.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I see you still don't really pay attn when you are reading. Why on earth would I trust other drivers when a tiny sliver of them are just like you?  Why would I bother going with their inability to manage their rides or the pax?
> 
> Your level of being confused (still) is epic. I'd thought by now you would be fully trained.
> 
> There is still hope. We are here to help you.


Hey , I already said I give almost all Pax a 5.0. You have to really piss me off to get lower.

Smacking gum is an automatic 1. Mama didn't teach no manners.

Adding a stop for a 30-minute drive thru at midnight.

Also, touching my windows, so I have to clean 'em the next day. You can point without smudging the windows.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You have to really piss me off to get lower.


omg. We agree on something. I might faint. 

Gum chewing is a 1? Touching your windows is a 1?, but we knew that already. 👼

on.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> omg. We agree on something. I might faint.
> 
> Gum chewing is a 1? Touching your windows is a 1? You are quite sensitive, but we knew that already. 👼
> 
> on.



I said SMACKING gum, not merely chewing it. And, I said SMUDGING my windows with your finger, when you could easily point without touching them.

You always append a silly slogan, or whatever, to the end of your "posts". 

"on"? WTF does that even mean, other than an obtuse attempt at an insult?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

foreverct said:


> Any job that makes less than like 9 dollars for me is an automatic 1 star


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trock
Short for Time Lord Rock: A genre of rock derived from BBC's long-runnning series Doctor Who.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> ? WTF does that even mean, other than an obtuse attempt at an insult?


insult you? Here? Oh, that is a no-no although it is YOUR go to. Mods seem ok with it, so whatever.

and to help you out: Troll Sock = trock. A truth can not be an insult. Free your mind.

Happy day.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I said SMACKING gum, not merely chewing it. And, I said SMUDGING my windows with your finger, when you could easily point without touching them.


yeah, yeah. My reply stand with the edits that wasn't me. . You can't deal with a pax that has breached your annoyance level (which is very low as noted)? One looks at the ETA and knows all rides end.

Otherwise, <checking notes> I ignore ratings from other drivers AND give my pax 5's to help them out in the future.

Breathing exercises? Chill out.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I would love to see the rating system changed to this for both Lyft and Uber:

Both riders and drivers will need to answer before requesting or accepting next trip.

*Rider:*
Would you ride with this driver again?
Yes: Thank you have a nice day.​No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this driver for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect your wait time for future ride requests.​Continue with no?​Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this driver.​No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.​
*Driver:*
Would you drive this rider again?
Yes: Thank you have a nice day.​No: Warning! Selecting no will flag this rider for never being matched with you again in the future. This could affect the number of ride requests you receive in the future.​Continue with no?​Yes: Thank you, you will no longer be paired with this rider.​No: Cancels and takes rider back to original question.​
Driver and rider ratings would show as a lifetime percentage rating based on the percentage of Yes and No’s received by the Driver or Rider.

Also a system needs to be put in place that keeps riders from creating new accounts to start their ratings over. Doubt that will ever happen as it would most likely need to be based of SS# and that would have security issues.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I would love to see the rating system changed to this for both Lyft and Uber:
> 
> Both riders and drivers will need to answer before requesting or accepting next trip.
> 
> ...


This idea has been floating around for a long time. However this won't do for Uber. There's no phycological effect on the driver. Current rating system is designed to keep you questioning yourself each ride. If your suggestion was implemented, it would have a bolstering effect on drivers ability..... This won't do
Uber wants you in the dark and paranoid. Like a good beating dog hidding away from its abusive master.

Not to mention it would be detrimental to their cash cow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

or just a simply thumbs up or down. And one option to not be paired again. No drama.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I would love to see the rating system changed to this for both Lyft and Uber:
> 
> Both riders and drivers will need to answer before requesting or accepting next trip.
> 
> ...


It is confusing to confirm a NO with a YES. Best to have "Continue with No" or "Go Back"


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

last night i went out at night because the surge was crazy. i did two trips,both were intoxicated the first guy was cool,the second passanger was a stripper who was off the charts with drama. the first ride was a 40 dollar surge the second was 39....so for about an hour i made 105. i dont like dealing with drunks ....but it has been like a furnace here during the day.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I said SMACKING gum, not merely chewing it. And, I said SMUDGING my windows with your finger, when you could easily point without touching them.
> 
> You always append a silly slogan, or whatever, to the end of your "posts". That's passive-aggression in a nutshell.
> 
> "on"? WTF does that even mean, other than an obtuse attempt at an insult?


Yes! He is and does,


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Yes! He is and does,


Why don't they have a thumbs down option here?

Bro, look at all your posts. What, 11,000 ??


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

If you aren’t waiting there when I pull up, or stink, or mess up my car you get one star. Everyone else gets 5


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

jim8115 said:


> If you aren’t waiting there when I pull up, or stink, or mess up my car you get one star. Everyone else gets 5


Wow your nice. Seems like people are just 1 staring cause they ARE there.....


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have a system.
> 
> Keep me waiting to the two minute mark; deduct one star.
> Keep me waiting to 3:30; deduct another star.
> ...


That's a lot to keep track of.

I like this one: "Calling me and telling me to drive to where you really are; automatic one star."
I used to go chasing after them, but now I have an easier method. I wait where they sent me. If they ever show up, they'll be rated based on time and attitude. If they don't show up, that's just as well.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Terrapin Bound said:


> That's a lot to keep track of.
> 
> I like this one: "Calling me and telling me to drive to where you really are; automatic one star."
> I used to go chasing after them, but now I have an easier method. I wait where they sent me. If they ever show up, they'll be rated based on time and attitude. If they don't show up, that's just as well.


That works I guess until you get the apt complex... Most addys are in the center of the complex and a smart pax would call ahead and say what building. That would warrant a 1 star?

I park as close to the pin drop and wait. They never call I'm gone at 5.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Five stars for everyone who is not rude or dangerous.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

8 of 10 personally something that is big for me it’s respect.

No mask or taking or mask out. 
Eating with out permission. 
Slamming my damn door. 
Burping. 
and a ton of other things that I can bring up.

My minimum is 4.7 under that’s no arguments I won’t pick those people up. Also due to Chicago carjacking skyrocketing I have to filter pax name. Sadly you know who’s going to the south side or west side, before I didn’t cared but right now to much crap going on sad to say but my life and my work tool is more worth than a ride.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Simple math:
> 5 stars for cash-tip-in-hand.
> 1 star everybody else.


This must only be on Uber....if I did this to my Lyft pax....I wouldn't have any more pax within a week. 



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I cannot understand why drivers just default to 5.0 stars on Uber. Its not fair, because, drivers need time to think about the trip before giving the rating. So, *the rating for pax should allow 24 hours delay, so drivers have time to reflect (Exactly, how it is on Lyft. This is the 1 area Lyft has surpassed Uber). *


 



Taxi2Uber said:


> Yes. I don't know if it's a week, *but for sure it's not immediate.
> I 3 starred a rider with a 5 rating, that I picked up one afternoon.
> I happen to get them again about 5 hrs later, and the ping came in reading 5 stars.*
> It was after I accepted the ride and saw the name and specific location that I knew it was them. I realized my 3 star didn't take effect. I then cancelled immediately.
> ...


Back before I stopped driving for Uber, I would ONE star everyone that did not give me a cash tip. (In app tips were not even allowed/available yet). This is when I discovered that a ONE star rating would not prevent you from getting them again. I don't understand why Uber doesn't handle the ratings like Lyft does. I'm assuming it's still the same on Uber now? (Haven't driven for them in 5 years)

Good use on that app! I use my destination filters on Lyft to my advantage to keep me in my home area while trying to maximize my Streak Bonuses.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> This is when I discovered that a ONE star rating would not prevent you from getting them again. I'm assuming it's still the same on Uber now?


Yes. Low rating a rider on Uber is not automatic.
You have to report to Uber that you do not want to be matched with that rider again. 
I report the rider as rude and 'do not match again', and Uber later sends confirmation message, (in part),

_"Any situation which makes you feel uncomfortable is taken very seriously. To get this sorted out, I’ve made a note of your feedback and we’ve let our systems know not to match you with them again."_

Uber's language, in the past, used to be something like, "we will _*try*_ not to match you" which meant there was no guarantee, since I have received pings from riders I previously asked to not get matched with.
But it seems they have since changed and fixed that.
So far I haven't received a ping from someone I asked to not get matched with.


----------

